# using a wool blanket as a mattress pad?



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

We just bought a king size bed from a co-worker and it is heaven. DS slept six hours straight which he hadn't done in many months. I woke up at 4 am and it was like I didn't know what to do with myself if I wasn't being woken up for nursies every 30 minutes, so here I am at MDC :LOL !

Anyway we didn't have any linens for a king so we ran out to a discounter store and scored some yummy soft cotton sheets, but we couldn't afford a mattress pad and the ones they had there weren't nice anyway. I have always liked to have a vinyl mattress protector under a quilted mattress pad before making the bed up with sheets, so that the mattress stays clean. But then I remembered that we have quite a few wool blankets. Shouldn't that work nicely as a mattress protector, repelling moisture but being nice and "breathable"? DH was skeptical but I told him how people use wool for diaper covers or in breast pads.

What do y'all think?


----------



## Delight (Sep 19, 2002)

That's what we are switching to---I think it will work great!


----------



## rgarlough (Jul 18, 2002)

I switched to a wool blanket when I started Cding my ds over 13 months ago! It works great! Granted, it doesn't repell water like a plastic mattress pad, but there isn't that much 'moisture' that needs repelling (yet!)

I suppose I COULD just lanolize it!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

That's what we use on the kids beds. I had a wool army blanket that I shrank in the wash to full and use that as a mattress pad. Works great!


----------

